# Found wood pigeon egg



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

I found an egg the other day. It white with not markings and the closest match i can find is that of a pigeon egg. There has been a lot of wood pigeons around lately so i am putting it down as that. Anyway, i am keeping it in a temporary incubation thingy made of a plantpot filled with compost and feathers, with a sheet of glass on top with a lamp on the egg. The egg is on the compost. I hope this works. Anyways its been 7 days since i found it now but i can see a ring of a blood vessel on the shell with a kidney shaped blob in the middle. The strange thing is that its all stuck to the inside of the shell.....is this normal?
I want to know, am i keeping it right and is it dead or alive? please help


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

The egg needs to be rotated a quarter turn a few time a day - the embryo sticking to the side is said to be a show stopper. Turn it over and cross your fingers.

Incubation Requirements:

temperature: 98 - 100 degrees; not more than 104 degrees; any variance on the low side.
Temperature will cool briefly during turning sessions.

humidity: 55% on a hygrometer; light warm water mist spray on the last four days.
During incubation the egg must lose a certain amount of weight in the form of moisture, so that the air sac expands. At the end of the incubation cycle the egg will have lost between 13% and 15% of its weight. If the evaporation proceeds too quickly, it will become too dry for the embryo will not develop satisfactorily.

egg turning: at least three or more times a day (use a clean cloth for home made incubators since the shell is a semipermeable membrane which must remain clean). Turn the egg a quarter turn only each time. 

The embryo floats toward the upper surface of the egg. If it is not turned it may stick there. Also, turning stimulates movement in the embryo which stimulates growth. Do not turn the eggs in the last 3 days before the expected hatch date, so the chick can gain a favorable position for pipping the egg and making a clean exit (not drowning in albumen).

time frame: 17 - 18 days after egg laying.

ventilation: Egg produces carbon dioxide which must be evacuated; fresh air is especially important during hatching; ventilate and cool one minute each day.
Avoid direct sunlight.

Emergency Incubator:

The above incubations operation can be attempted with a make shift incubator, but it would seem prudent to try this only in an emergency when no brooders, rehabbers, or incubators are available. The humidity cannot be controlled without a hygrometer and I don’t know how critical this will be. Here’s what you need:

•	closed container with a window and a roof light rigged to achieve the required temperature i.e aquarium, etc.
•	thermometer located at egg level and visible through a widow.
•	pan around the eggs for water; a towel base.


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

chars.....hope turning it works! Is it supposed to look like that at 7 days?


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

thanks for this


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

well? Is it supposed to look like a ring of an artery like thing with a kidney shaped blob in the middle at 7 days?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Never seen a fertilized egg of any kind - that's why I didn't reply. But it is fertile and that's a start.


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

could the kidney shaped thing be the air sac or summit? I think its more developed than 7 days.....by the pics ive found on da internet...it could be as old as 15 days+!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

The kidney shaped blob is more than likely the developing embryo. At first it is very small and bean or kidney shaped.

Brad


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

well? Is it supposed to look like a ring of an artery like thing with a kidney shaped blob in the middle at 7 days?
*************************
Yes - that's a sign of fertility. Check again after a few days and you should see a difference. That's when you will know it is still alive.


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

If it hatches, ami allowed to take care of the wood pigeon aswell, or do i have to release it?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

You HAVE to take care of it. Who else will??

It would be about 6 weeks before it has a chance to live outside.

[This message has been edited by dano7 (edited May 22, 2004).]


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

The embryo has become detached from the side of the egg! FINALLY!
P.S, i meant....when its old enough, can i keep it as a 'pet' or does it lawfully have to be released (like if its a protected species)? Im in the UK so i dont know if the same kinda birds are protected as in the US


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

I found the feeding details on another post, but it seemed not to say how often you feed the babies if they hatch. Also do you feed at night?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As far as I know Wood Pigeons are protected in the U.K. and cannot be kept as pets. I'm sure one of our U.K. members will be along shortly to tell us for sure.

It can be quite a task to rear a baby bird of any kind from hatching to maturity, and I would suggest that you consider looking for a wildlife facility in your area now in case you need to take the baby to them.

Baby pigeons need to be fed smallish amounts quite frequently after hatching and then gradually increasing the amount of food and stretching out the time between feedings as they get older. You would feed until the crop is plump and then wait until the crop has nearly emptied before feeding again. This can range from a matter of 30 minutes or so when the bird is really tiny up to several hours as the bird gets larger and older. It is not necessary to feed throughout the night. I usually feed up until 10-11 PM and then start again at around 6 AM.

Terry


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

That feeding program sounds ok. I get up at 6:25 anyway to do my paperround (im only 13), which takes me 30mins normally. What happens if the egg hatches at night? Will it need fed then or do i, as you say, wait till morning?
Thanks again. 
P.S. Finding someone to look after it hasn't slipped my mind, but i think that i'd have to wait a week or so for the little squeak to be strong enough to last the journey (the nearest centre i know of is around 10 miles away). Dont fancy trying to get a pipette into its beak on the motorway.

[This message has been edited by paul112 (edited May 23, 2004).]


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

Dont bother replying anymore. My mum left the window open in my room yesterday and the egg's temperature dropped by about 50 degrees. There is a lot of liquid missing from the egg and some yellowy liquid like yolk is seaping through the shell. Im sure its dead. I cant be sure if it was alive when i found it as it was cold then, but somehow i know its time to let go. I couldn't stop crying last night. I was just about to go and get some of that dog chow so i could feed it when it hatched. Im devestated. 

Paul


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good try Paul. If you want to help birds you could check the local animal rehab sites. Many of them will not take pigeons and they will take your number and refer people to you who have birds to save.


----------



## paul112 (May 19, 2004)

I think my local rehab does take pigeons. My mum took one there a while ago that had been attacked by a cat. It was in a nasty state, its left wing was all torn up.

Anyway, you cant blame me for trying to give it a chance. At least it died as an embryo, i would have been more devastated if it had hatched and then died i guess. I did everything you asked for but i guess some things just aren't meant to be. When im older, i might check for a part-time job at my local rehab centre....its a good idea.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

That's the spirit - after all, you didn't have an incubator and the egg probably was damaged in the fall - it was a long shot all the way. 

Good try and good luck


----------

